# Free Family Event for Vizla lovers near London 13th Sept



## MichelleY (Aug 5, 2009)

On Sunday, the 13th September kids TV channel Boomerang are hosting the Pet Awards in London’s famous Regent’s Park. And the whole event is FREE for you and all your family (and pets) to attend!

The park will be filled with rides, stalls, races, obstacle courses and even a petting zoo; it’s sure to be a fun-filled day for the family. 

All you have to do is visit www.boomerangtv.co.uk/awards and click “Read More About the Event” to find out how to get there and give us your email if you want a reminder nearer the time.


----------

